
Bitcoin plunges again, now down more than 28% since Sunday’s all-time high - mutteraloo
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/bitcoin-dives-again-now-down-more-than-23-since-sundays-all-time-high-2017-12-21
======
simonblack
But .. but ... bu .. "This time it's different!"

Yes, yes. Of course it is.

------
bdcravens
It's worth noting Bitcoin Cash had a similar plunge, down about 33%

~~~
Bombthecat
Also worth noting: none of the coins have a real business partnerships. only
announcements.

Because of the announcements all the prices inflated. (Bitcoin is in most
cases the entry to exchange to other currencies)

After those announcements (sometimes announcements of announcements) didn't
deliver... well..

------
sAbakumoff
All the altcoins plunged as well, its a great time to buy any of them.

~~~
jononor
I had a hypothesis that altcoins would go up when Bitcoin weakens. Due to
people moving their money there instead of holding BTC. But seems everyone
sells off to fiat? Or something else keeps the prices strongly linked? At
least for these quick drops

~~~
isaiahg
I believe the prices are linked because you still have to cash out into
Bitcoin first before anything else. Sometimes you can in ethereum but not
always. If we can start buying with. Altcoins are worth Bitcoin. So it makes
sense they follow each other. What we need is more pairs to buy altcoins from
other than Bitcoin.

------
ericbowman
It's amazing watching the mainstream (sites like MarketWatch/Bloomberg) try to
make sense of Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies. I spent some of my career in
finance and a market move of double-digit percent in anything apart from
exotic stuff like peakload power futures is unheard of.

